# Pit Boxes



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Anybody have any plans for Pit Boxes? Iam looking for 1/24 and HO size pit boxes.

Thanks
Blake


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I can recommend Legos.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I was assuming he meant boxes to hold cars, parts, etc. :freak:


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Those look very cool! But i think we got mixed up. The pit boxes iam talking about is the ones you use at the races. The ones that hold your cars and tools.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

fishing tackle boxxes work the best for HO


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Still lovin' it*



SwamperGene said:


> I was assuming he meant boxes to hold cars, parts, etc. :freak:


Doba 's just showin off cuz he has the coolest one on the planet ...hands down!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> he has the coolest one on the planet ...hands down!


I agree, Im still kicking myself in the @ss for not keeping my legos


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Doba 's just showin off cuz he has the coolest one on the planet ...hands down!


Sorry -- I was thinking in the display mindset, i.e. a pit box diorama. 

I got a Plano I think for hauling my cars and parts.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

This site has a set of plans that may fit your needs.
http://www.slotside.com/new/ :thumbsup:


----------



## Groovedaddy (Oct 20, 2006)

Festool allows for growth.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

If you are looking for this type of pit box, this might help:http://www.scaleengineering.com/PG14_PitBox.htm


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

One can see that Groovedaddy follows the Roger Penske approach to racing. He's organized and prepared to win. Awesome!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> One can see that Groovedaddy follows the Roger Penske approach...


Actually, I think his philosophy is more like "Too much is never enough..."

Great to see you on the HT!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Most of our guys tend to use Planos.



















We bring everything because you never know when a swap meet is going to break out.










Rich:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

yep planos


----------



## Groovedaddy (Oct 20, 2006)

*The Inexpensive alternative*








[/IMG]


----------



## Maz HOF 2001 (Nov 1, 2006)

Groovedaddy said:


> [/IMG]


 Paper and Plastic? The _Pittsburgh Post-Gazette _calls that "Luggage" for a travelling Cleveland Browns fan. :freak:


----------



## Rusty Cragers (Dec 1, 2008)

HOLY SHEET, I think I've found a few guys who get into things worse than I do...lol Nice stuff guys!

Rusty


----------



## Groovedaddy (Oct 20, 2006)

Notice the inexpensive coast box next to pit bag.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

My pit box...*snicker*

Or as my grampa used to say...."if you cant shoot pool with an 8 dollar stick...an 800 dollar stick wont help..."


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Crimnick said:


>


Where'd you get the cool pencil?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Wife worked there..

Free shoe cleaner.


----------

